# Corky/Mirrolure



## Speckwrangler (May 27, 2004)

Does anyone know if Mirrolure will be making the floating version of the Fatboy and Corky? 

Thanks!

SW


----------



## cajunwader (Sep 23, 2006)

*Corky news*

Academy is going to carry five colors,no floaters.FTU will carry most popular colors and will carry the floaters also.They will be available in February...Capt Bruce


----------



## yak07 (Jul 24, 2007)

On mirrolure's web site they list the price at $ 8.99 each.


----------



## Specks&Spots (Aug 26, 2007)

Here is the catalog. The floating version is listed for both.


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

They are making them. However, I did not see the original pink in the color chart.


----------



## Specks&Spots (Aug 26, 2007)

#08?


----------



## Clint Sholmire (Nov 9, 2005)

*corky*

Why is it that Mr. Brown could keep his cost down to $6.00 ea. with his low production and now they are going to cost more with mirror lure that can make more and sell them in more locations.This just doesn't make alot of sence to me,unless someone is looking at ebay and see the price people are paying for them because everybody was scared they would not be the same. Just my thoughts


----------



## CSKIFF17 (Jul 9, 2006)

I don't see the blue one in the catalog.


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

Clint Sholmire said:


> Why is it that Mr. Brown could keep his cost down to $6.00 ea. with his low production and now they are going to cost more with mirror lure that can make more and sell them in more locations.This just doesn't make alot of sence to me,unless someone is looking at ebay and see the price people are paying for them because everybody was scared they would not be the same. Just my thoughts


I think its because the cost of extra workers and importing costs that makes it more actually.


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

Because they know we will still buy them. Bottom line.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

yak07 said:


> On mirrolure's web site they list the price at $ 8.99 each.


Paul looked me in the eye and said they will not be anymore expensive, & if anything, they would be cheaper off the rack at your favorite tackle store. I can take that to heart. Don't panic!


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Yea well, I have worked for a FEW big companies in last 20 and I am not surprised at that at all, for one reason when Paul signed it over financially he has little to do with costs etc. when they are shipped. 
Just the other day someone looked me in the eye too! I am sure the shelves will be void of them as soon as they hit the store.
The way Mirrolure sees it, premium price for a premium product!



Blk Jck 224 said:


> Paul looked me in the eye and said they will not be anymore expensive, & if anything, they would be cheaper off the rack at your favorite tackle store. I can take that to heart. Don't panic!


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

If they are going to sell at that price the average fisherman will not be able to afford to buy them. Paul Brown is a friend to us all with his prices, looks like mirror lure could care less if this new price holds true.


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Could it be?*

ML will be paying Paul Brown $2.99 per sold Corky? ML didn't get the rights to produce them for nothing, otherwise the Brown boys would be producing Corkies.


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

I was going to say that the extra 3 bucks was gas, but that's only if u went to his house to buy 1 and no one does that. Im gonna miss the freebies and the stories that he always blessed me with. Now its just the corky on a shelf for 8.99.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

They also show the price for 52MRs at $6.88, She Dogs at $6.95, etc on their pricelist. Chances are they will be a little cheaper on the shelves than what the pricelist shows on the mirrolure website.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

If they sell them for $6 to the retailer how much should he charge? They probably can deliver them to the retailer for about $3-4 then he has to cover his overhead and make a little profit.


----------



## yak07 (Jul 24, 2007)

Just got back from the academy on I-10 west and the price tags are $ 7.99 each. A dollar cheaper than mirrolure lists them and I can grab other things at academy that my wife says I don't need.


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

yak07 said:


> Just got back from the academy on I-10 west and the price tags are $ 7.99 each. A dollar cheaper than mirrolure lists them and I can grab other things at academy that my wife says I don't need.


THEY HAVE THEM ALREADY!?


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

*price*

Academy won't have them until late february, but they already have hooks for them on the shelves. price tag says 7.99 and they have places for all the colors. Found this out today at Lake Jackson store.


----------



## Hippel (Jun 23, 2008)

I think it's funny that "Corky" is nowhere to be found on the packaging. Wonder if the Corky name will forever be attached to the product or if it will fade away?

So what'd you catch 'em on today?

I was using a Paul Brown's Original Series Fat Boy in Chartreuse with the Black Back.

Doesn't sound right....

hwell:


----------



## Clint Sholmire (Nov 9, 2005)

*not me*

At $8.00 each you won't hear that from me!!!!!!!!


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Clint Sholmire said:


> At $8.00 each you won't hear that from me!!!!!!!!


And just think how those things are such oyster magnets! It hurt to lose $5 a pop, now $8?! Just like others said, they know they can get it so to hell with fair pricing. It isn't a hard bait, the Tsunamis were $3, yeah yeah I know they weren't exactly the same, but still it is poured plastic and wire with two hooks. So their profit is quite large on that bait.


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

I've not seen the 05 color before. Is that new?


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

Life Aquatic said:


> I've not seen the 05 color before. Is that new?


Ive had that color for about 2 years now. Not my favorite.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

deke said:


> And just think how those things are such oyster magnets! It hurt to lose $5 a pop, now $8?! Just like others said, they know they can get it so to hell with fair pricing. It isn't a hard bait, the Tsunamis were $3, yeah yeah I know they weren't exactly the same, but still it is poured plastic and wire with two hooks. So their profit is quite large on that bait.


I've lost up to 4 in one day thanks to the Oyster shells....:frown:

But I've caught many big girls on Corkys.....I'll keep buying them even at $8, or $9 a pop.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

10% excise taxs


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

How would the hook up ratio go if you went to single hooks on the corkies? How would it affect the shell hook up ratio? 

It is not like a top water walking along most of the time.

We catch a lot of fish off plastics with single hooks so how would it differ or change the action if you had the same weight set up and a Gam hook off two split rings? 

Know it would save some fish using corky devils.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

In case you haven't noticed, many inshore lures have already hit double digit prices, Strike King for instance. Heddon and Rapala have also gone up in price on new designs and even some old ones.
It's just like rod and reel prices. Remember when a top-of-the-line Shimano was $150.?


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

i remember when the top of the line shimano was 60 bucks!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

yeah and were gonna continue to buy em


----------



## Troutslurp (Dec 19, 2004)

dbarham said:


> yeah and were gonna continue to buy em


Your absolutely correct sir!


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

capt. david said:


> i remember when the top of the line shimano was 60 bucks!


Yeah, I know. I was trying to keep it in the last 10-15 years!


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Troutslurp said:


> Your absolutely correct sir!


...and obviously mirrolure marketing knows that,
but there is a price point where sales will drop.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

there won't be any need for corky's this winter.


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

Gilbert said:


> there won't be any need for corky's this winter.


I threw some yesterday for close to 5 hours without a nibble. Talk about a slow day...


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

I'm glad I bought mine early.


kenny said:


> In case you haven't noticed, many inshore lures have already hit double digit prices, Strike King for instance. Heddon and Rapala have also gone up in price on new designs and even some old ones.
> It's just like rod and reel prices. Remember when a top-of-the-line Shimano was $150.?


----------



## MigllaFishKilla (Mar 3, 2009)

does anyone know if they will be sold at marburgers?


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

MigllaFishKilla said:


> does anyone know if they will be sold at marburgers?


I would bet on it. Marburgers probably carrys the best selection of Mirrolure products in the Houston area.


----------



## Nicademas (Jan 31, 2006)

*Interesting.*

I wonder who lied to whom. They to him or he to you. I don't see why he would tell you that unless he believed it. As such, I wonder if they did tell him that.

Or perhaps just Mr. Brown speaking as if he knows how commercial manufacturing marketing works.



Blk Jck 224 said:


> Paul looked me in the eye and said they will not be anymore expensive, & if anything, they would be cheaper off the rack at your favorite tackle store. I can take that to heart. Don't panic!


----------



## jbrown (Jan 16, 2006)

Yeah I was especially disappointed when I saw the pricing today, and the fact that the "Corky" name is no longer attached to it. Having made them before myself, I know what the components cost and something here doesn't add up. Kind of a shame...


----------



## Rick Kersey (Apr 14, 2005)

I remember when Super Spooks were $8 a pop..Didn't slow my purchase of a quiver full. I did go to fist-a-cuffs with a Pelican over one of those though. Eventually loosing the lure in hand to beak warfare. Then felt sorry fo the big bird who gave me the whoppin as it flew away with the Spook hanging 2' beneath her on my leader.

Nothin like catchin an oyster though, you got to be pretty quick to catch an oyster in the mouth.

rk


----------



## wedington (Dec 19, 2007)

So can we not buy Corkies right now? Do we have to wait until Academy and FTU starts selling them?


----------



## Dwagg (May 23, 2007)

I'm sorry but it does not take a 9 dollar lure to catch fish. I've got some now but when I run out that will be it. I refuse to pay 9 bucks for a single lure.:hairout:


----------



## Rick Kersey (Apr 14, 2005)

Dwagg said:


> I'm sorry but it does not take a 9 dollar lure to catch fish. I've got some now but when I run out that will be it. I refuse to pay 9 bucks for a single lure.:hairout:


What did you pay per acre for that Deer Lease ?

Nice Buck....

rk


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Dwagg said:


> I'm sorry but it does not take a 9 dollar lure to catch fish. I've got some now but when I run out that will be it. I refuse to pay 9 bucks for a single lure.:hairout:


Obviously you've never caught a hawg on a Corky....lol


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

Bocephus said:


> Obviously you've never caught a hawg on a Corky....lol


Or he has caught plenty of hawgs without a Corky... I know I have!


----------



## Clint Sholmire (Nov 9, 2005)

*corky*

I guess this is a way to boost sells of the catch 2000's and the catch 5's!!!!!


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Won Mo Kasst said:


> Or he has caught plenty of hawgs without a Corky... I know I have!


Well, good for you little buddy :biggrin:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Rick Kersey said:


> What did you pay per acre for that Deer Lease ?
> 
> Nice Buck....
> 
> rk


probably mooched his way in as a guest if he is crying over $9. :rotfl:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Won Mo Kasst said:


> Or he has caught plenty of hawgs without a Corky... I know I have!


post pics of these hawgs you caught


----------



## fishwalker (Nov 21, 2004)

*corkys*

I know that at that much each it will slow me buying so many and maybe looking for something that works like a catch 2000 or maybe a better knock-off maybe one that works. I love corkys and I would have paid a little more to Mr. Brown then I would have to Mirrorlure. I just like the thought of my money staying in texas and going to a nice guy. 
:texasflag


----------



## Dwagg (May 23, 2007)

Gilbert said:


> probably mooched his way in as a guest if he is crying over $9. :rotfl:


I've always paid my own way.  I didn't think I bashed anyone in my last post, but I guess it is never to late to start. BY THE WAY, THE COWBOYS SUCK.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Dwagg said:


> I've always paid my own way. I didn't think I bashed anyone in my last post, but I guess it is never to late to start. BY THE WAY, THE COWBOYS SUCK.


waaaaa......you hurt my e-feelings with that. whaaahahahaaaaa


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Dwagg said:


> I've always paid my own way. I didn't think I bashed anyone in my last post, but I guess it is never to late to start. BY THE WAY, THE COWBOYS SUCK.


I'm truly offended by that statement.

Bottom line is you get what you pay for.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> waaaaa......you hurt my e-feelings with that. whaaahahahaaaaa


 I'm crying a river of tears right now Gilly.

BTW Gilly when you coming over to rake my yard?:work::work::work:


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

I'll probably buy a few of the new ones and keep the 30 or so originals in my safe deposit box. Twenty or thirty years down the road and BINGO (pun intended)!


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

I have enjoyed and will miss buying the lures directly from Paul; however, a dollar or two will really cause you to not use them anymore??? A couple times I ran out of some color and bought them at one of the few stores that carried them in the past and paid $7.50 then as well. They are still cheaper than some of the newer baits in that market and well worth it.

I have no idea about any of the deal but have heard and read on here that Paul is working on a new version he will be selling. My guess is he retained rights to the Corky name in the deal and will continue using it.

I have a big stock of them now but will be heading to Johnny's Sport Shop to stock up on the new Mirrolure version as soon as I need some!


----------



## capt.wronghand (Feb 10, 2005)

*Paul Brown get's paid*



powerbait said:


> I know that at that much each it will slow me buying so many and maybe looking for something that works like a catch 2000 or maybe a better knock-off maybe one that works. I love corkys and I would have paid a little more to Mr. Brown then I would have to Mirrorlure. I just like the thought of my money staying in texas and going to a nice guy.
> :texasflag


and deserve's the buy out he and his wife got, your not the guy paying $20.00 a piece for'em on ebay are you? $7.99 sound's fair to me, what happened to rubberback ??


----------



## capt.wronghand (Feb 10, 2005)

*I like you*



Gilbert said:


> waaaaa......you hurt my e-feelings with that. whaaahahahaaaaa


and I don't even know you Gillbert


----------



## fishwalker (Nov 21, 2004)

No I'm not paying 20.00 each and I'm happy for him to get the buy out. I'm glad 7.99 seems fair to you but with everybodys money issues are different family and other issues...... 7.99..... I did not say I would not pay it for them, but I will make a impact on the amount is purchased and I might start to look for other similar baits.


----------



## Clint Sholmire (Nov 9, 2005)

*cost*



fishnfool said:


> I have enjoyed and will miss buying the lures directly from Paul; however, a dollar or two will really cause you to not use them anymore??? A couple times I ran out of some color and bought them at one of the few stores that carried them in the past and paid $7.50 then as well. They are still cheaper than some of the newer baits in that market and well worth it.
> 
> I have no idea about any of the deal but have heard and read on here that Paul is working on a new version he will be selling. My guess is he retained rights to the Corky name in the deal and will continue using it.
> 
> I have a big stock of them now but will be heading to Johnny's Sport Shop to stock up on the new Mirrolure version as soon as I need some!


They will be one of the most expensive baits on the market and I believe they will be the most expensive soft plastic that I have seen!!!!!! If they would last as long as a hard bait I might understand but they don't!


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Guys have no problem buying a $40,000 dollar boat and then ****** & moan about a $7.99 bait.....go figure.


----------



## fishwalker (Nov 21, 2004)

*I wish*

I wish I could afford a 40,000 boat, I don't mean to hijack, but what happen to the rubberback guy?


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

I bought five broke back fat boys three are floaters and two are sinkers and if they attract as good as they look then I got my $40.00 worth.


----------



## capt.wronghand (Feb 10, 2005)

*from paul's place ?*



TripleGrip said:


> I bought five broke back fat boys three are floaters and two are sinkers and if they attract as good as they look then I got my $40.00 worth.


where did ya buy em ??


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

they are prototypes Paul Brown made.


----------



## yak07 (Jul 24, 2007)

Just checked out ebay and three pink corkys are going for 61 bucks! I might have to put mine on there for 20 dollars each. Crazy.


----------

